# i need help with sound Qestion for a dash 9 and rev



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi guys i need some advices/help picking the right Phoenix Sound card/Speaker i will be installing one in a new dash -9 along with a new Rev kit i would also like to install one into a FA alco unit already using a rev installed already Ive been looking around and see that they can be hooked up to a Rev Rec but i see there are a few issue with the grounding also im not sure which ones to get i would also be getting the computer interface as well 

any thoughts as to which one i should get


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,
You might try the Aristo forum, as i beleive there were quite a few threads pertaining to the revo install on a few different locos.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ill do that Thanks Nick


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Kroger,

I have done three revo installs using Phoenix 2K2 cards. Not a big deal at all, in fact it was very simple. 

In your Dash 9, the revo plugs in to the main board. You need to grab power pick up and feed it to the Phoenix board. 

On my old FA's, I ended up cutting out all of the circuit boards and just wiring the REVO directly. This was necessary because the old board allowed a short circuit to exist. Be sure to trace the wires. Do NOT trust the color coding at all. I am controlling the FA-FB using a single reciever. I got four cable wires from all electronic that use the same locking plug for running the cables between the units. The B unit feeds power pick to the A unit. The A unit has the sound unit, and a set of wires run to the B unit for motor control and sound. Once I removed the circuit boards and the track/smoke/light switches, this was a piece of cake. 

I believe there is a new Phoenix sound board coming out that works better with the Revo system, not sure on that one. I think it is called the PB9 board. It appears to be about $50 cheaper than the older 2K2's. 

For programming, you'll need to buy Phoenix's 'programming cable' for about $70. My buddy and I split one, since we rarely reprogram the sounds. It does come in handy, however.

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the 2k2 is no longer made you need the PB9 and your -9 already has a speaker. Later RJD


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok thanks for the info i figured the dash 9 install would be easy with it being plug and play i have gutted all four of my ABBA units and plain to use only battery power to polarity would be the same all the way i see that your not to connect the ground on the rev side to the sound card reading the pdf from Phoenix that it will cause a short did i read that right and that on a battery install you give it the full 24 volts to the sound card its self is that right to


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to check with Stan Cedarleaf. He's a regular poster here and on aristo. He is a battery power user and could help you with the specific question.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 05 Mar 2010 11:01 AM 
i see that your not to connect the ground on the rev side to the sound card reading the pdf from Phoenix that it will cause a short did i read that right and that on a battery install you give it the full 24 volts to the sound card its self
You are correct, all the diagrams on the Phoenix site show NO connection of the black common wire on the REVOLUTION auxiliary harness to the Phoenix sound boards. Also, I would suggest you stay short of 24 volts to the REVOLUTION receiver. It doesn't like anything over 24. Won't toast it, just shut it down.









It will run most everything out there at below 24 volts right nicely.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Stan thanks for the conformation i meant to post that i will be using 19volt i took your advice a while back not wanting to mess up my rev units just wasn't sure how to link the rev and Phoenix Board now i know 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Kevin. Glad to hear that it's working well for you...


----------

